# Found Pigeon in Bournemouth United Kingdom, need help please



## 888samantha888 (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi/https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152597135732597&set=p.10152597135732597&type=1&theater

Hi
I found this pigeon on the ground, he flew a little way then just came to a halt in some bushes. There is something wrong with him, not sure what. 

I was told it might be his grounded feathers, but i know nothing about pigeons so can not say.

I live in the Bournemouth area BH4 post code. Is there anyone out there that can take him in, i have a cat and live in a house share so not ideal. 

Thank you


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

* Moving your thread to the correct forum.

Thank you for helping this bird. 

Beautiful bird, please link on to the pigeon rescue group in UK facebook page, they will help: https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/ 

Here are rescue places to take the bird to, also info on feeding: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/rescuecentres.htm *


----------



## 888samantha888 (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi Skyeking
I did both of what you requested yesterday, I received advice but no one is close enough to me to be able to help, i am hoping some one on here might.

If i take him to a vet, they will just put him down, i want to give him a chance. I just wish someone could come and have a look at him and maybe take or help do something. I have called so many numbers, but no luck.


----------

